# Red soil



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

All we have for soil here is red soil.I imagine there is lots of iron in it but I dont know.Would this be ok for my tank?Really dont want to buy dirt if I dont have too.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

I take it this was a dumb question.....tell me if it is ,I can take it!


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

2 problems I forsee are not enough organic matter and the possibility of heavy metal toxicity because of the leeched nature of the soil.
Try it on a small scale first and then go from there.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Obviously this varies by some location, but 
"Bermuda soil is alkaline, limestone in origin and with depth from two to three feet to an inch or less. Below it is solid limestone."

http://www.bermuda-online.org/gardens.htm

Limestone will raise your pH and KH, and this is something we often avoid in planted tanks. To grow "bermuda grass" in the US many people add limestone to their lawns, so this makes some sense. 

Red soil is known as Terra Rossa, and is limestone based, iron rich, and magnesium depleted. 

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS356US356&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=terra+rossa+soil


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

Thankyou,This why I was worried because of the limestone base we have.Thanks Over stocked.


----------

